# Steering wheel lock?



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello...just a quick question...do 1968 GTO convertibles have steering wheel lock?

Mine steers fine without key in ignition....is this normal? Thanks


----------



## Stephen Blakeney (Dec 26, 2018)

For some reason, I seem to recall 1969 as the first year that GM vehicles had steering column locks, I could be wrong.......


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> Hello...just a quick question...do 1968 GTO convertibles have steering wheel lock?
> 
> Mine steers fine without key in ignition....is this normal? Thanks



Yes, normal. As noted, 1969 was the first year for steering lock. Just for your own knowledge - I would have some kind of security system added to your car whether it be aftermarket or a hidden kill switch. If someone really wanted to steal your car, all you have to do is unplug your ignition switch and insert the plug into a "new" switch and fire the car up. That was one of the reasons the change in '69, harder to get at the key and even if you jumped/hot wires the ignition switch the locked steering column required the key to drive it away.

There was also a locking bar that locked the transmission shifter as well.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Wow. Thanks. Great info.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

also

actually it only takes a 5' piece of 14 gauge wire and a lighter 

and

know how to open up a pontiac hood on the safety catch

and

Never let anyone shut your hood ....

wiggle left and right .. push towards the wind shield and gently pull down 

Scott


----------

